# san diegos super indoor custom car show ∙



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

[attachmentid=310556]
*San Diego's Super Indoor Custom Car Show*

Lowrider, Trucks, SUV's, Street Rods, Bikes, Imports

Over 200 Trophies!

Cash Prizes!
$400 Best in Show
$200 Best Luxury
$200 Best Bomb
$200 Best Truck
$200 Best Traditional
$100 Best Bike

Special Live Concert!

Pre-Sale Tickets at Ronnie Electronics
(1309 Highland Ave, National City, CA 91950)

Vendor Booth Info:
(619)284-2600

*Sunday, October 30th, 2005

San Diego Convention Center*

:0  
[attachmentid=223693]
[attachmentid=310557]​


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

vendor booth info call,,619 284 2600


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

How much is pre reg? and whens the date line?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 07:41 PM
> *vendor booth info call,,619 284 2600
> [snapback]3478631[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn It'd be nice to go back to Diego :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 09:40 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3478625[/snapback]​*


yep another bad ass show :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 26 2005, 08:46 AM
> *yep another bad ass show  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3481807[/snapback]​*



is this BIRDS show? if so ill be there...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2005, 10:51 AM
> *is this BIRDS show? if so ill be there...
> [snapback]3481835[/snapback]​*


yes it is


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 26 2005, 09:12 AM
> *yes it is
> [snapback]3481944[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edwins59_@Jul 26 2005, 12:52 AM
> *How much is pre reg? and whens the date line?
> [snapback]3480121[/snapback]​*


What up Edwin,


I was looking for you at the show the past weekend but didnt see you there. Saw smiley and the homie from good times. Pre reg is 30.00 and the deadline is Oct 14. We got three exhibit halls already for this year so there is plenty of space. Also we ordered almost double the amount of awards then we did last year so we will be ready. Last year we had more cars than anticipated. Hope to see you there aswellas smiley and the homies from Good times. Also I'm looking for Mike espinoza from Together Car Club if anyone talks to him


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

last year was a tight show . lookin foward to hittin this one up again this year


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 26 2005, 06:34 PM
> *What up Edwin,
> I was looking for you at the show the past weekend but didnt see you there.  Saw smiley and the homie from good times.    Pre reg is 30.00 and the deadline is Oct 14.    We got three exhibit halls already for this year so there is plenty of space.  Also we ordered almost double the amount of awards then we did last year so we will be ready.  Last year we had more cars than anticipated.  Hope to see you there aswellas smiley and the homies from Good times.  Also I'm looking for Mike espinoza from Together Car Club if anyone talks to him
> [snapback]3485688[/snapback]​*


you want martys number from together he probaly hook you up with him let me know


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

one of the baddest shows last year,,all indoor and they sell beer


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: indoor show :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Smiley or Rich,Hook me up with a PRE-Reg fourm!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 27 2005, 12:40 PM
> *Smiley or Rich,Hook me up with a PRE-Reg fourm!
> [snapback]3490575[/snapback]​*


Hey Psta..if you wanna roll from up here to SD...let me know...I wanna hit this show up.....missed it the first time cuz I had to cover the Blvd show in LA....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 27 2005, 12:49 PM
> *Hey Psta..if you wanna roll from up here to SD...let me know...I wanna hit this show up.....missed it the first time cuz I had to cover the Blvd show in LA....
> [snapback]3490613[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 27 2005, 12:40 PM
> *Smiley or Rich,Hook me up with a PRE-Reg fourm!
> [snapback]3490575[/snapback]​*


i got forms here ill bring some with me to s.f show


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 27 2005, 03:02 PM
> *i got forms here  ill bring some with me to s.f show
> [snapback]3491635[/snapback]​*


Thanks dog!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3478625[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2005, 03:04 PM
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3499215[/snapback]​*


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 26 2005, 05:34 PM
> *What up Edwin,
> I was looking for you at the show the past weekend but didnt see you there.  Saw smiley and the homie from good times.    Pre reg is 30.00 and the deadline is Oct 14.    We got three exhibit halls already for this year so there is plenty of space.  Also we ordered almost double the amount of awards then we did last year so we will be ready.  Last year we had more cars than anticipated.  Hope to see you there aswellas smiley and the homies from Good times.  Also I'm looking for Mike espinoza from Together Car Club if anyone talks to him
> [snapback]3485688[/snapback]​*


Thanks Bird you know i got your back anytime you throw a show :biggrin: ill send my registration before dateline thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

hey whatever happened to the show @ southwest high school? :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 3 2005, 07:29 AM
> *hey whatever happened to the show @ southwest high school?  :dunno:
> [snapback]3533390[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 3 2005, 08:38 AM
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]3533427[/snapback]​*



bird doesn't do that one no more?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 3 2005, 08:44 AM
> *bird doesn't do that one no more?
> [snapback]3533463[/snapback]​*



tHE CITY STARTED ASKING TOO MUCH MONEY FOR COPS AND TRAFFIC CONTROL. You know how are city is government made us to the point of bankruptcy so they were trying to make money


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

placed on our website

old memories la car club


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 4 2005, 10:30 AM~3540559
> *placed on our website
> 
> old memories la car club
> *


Good looking out Old Memories, Thanks for the support and hope to see you down here in S.D


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Only $100 for best bike? :tears:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin: good show last year.....cant wait tell this year....will there be a hop this year after what happen last year?


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 6 2005, 01:19 PM~3552624
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 PM~3478625
> *:0
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IM THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! LAST YEAR WAS TIGHT. LIL ROB, KNIGHTOWL, AND YOUNG SICC RIPPED IT ON STAGE. LOTS OF BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 16 2005, 05:51 PM~3638124
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 6 2005, 01:19 PM~3552624
> *:biggrin:
> *


If you plan on coming to the San Diego Super indoorCustom Car Show the pre reg deadline is Oct 14.
Cash Pay outs
Best in show $400
Best luxury $200
Best Bomb $200
Best Truck $200
Best traditional $200
Best Bike $100


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 22 2005, 11:24 PM~3674019
> *If you plan on coming to the San Diego Super indoorCustom Car Show the pre reg deadline is Oct 14.
> Cash Pay outs
> Best in show  $400
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 22 2005, 11:24 PM~3674019
> *If you plan on coming to the San Diego Super indoorCustom Car Show the pre reg deadline is Oct 14.
> Cash Pay outs
> Best in show  $400
> ...


what will be the categories? street, mild, full? 

60's,70's,80's,90's?????

1st, 2nd & 3rd trophies??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> what will be the categories? street, mild, full?
> 
> 60's,70's,80's,90's?????
> 
> ...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 24 2005, 10:41 PM~3687650
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

am telling all the good looking girls about the show.... was girls last year but can never have too much hehehe.....  even handing out the flyers here in ORANGE COUNTY....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 25 2005, 10:38 PM~3694540
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Aug 25 2005, 11:59 PM~3695041
> * am telling all the good looking girls about the show.... was girls last year but can never have too much hehehe.....   even handing out the flyers here in ORANGE COUNTY....
> *


Good lookin out. This years show looks to be even more promising


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

and there was plenty of hoodies last year


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

[attachmentid=258145]


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 22 2005, 09:24 PM~3674019
> *If you plan on coming to the San Diego Super indoorCustom Car Show the pre reg deadline is Oct 14.
> Cash Pay outs
> Best in show  $400
> ...


Also there will be a HOP for $2000 to see who will flip the car the fastest :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I wish i could have made it to this show.. I deployed to japan right now. 11 more months to go.. Maybe I could get my boy to take my ride for me? Rich post up some pics!


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

damn loos sweeet


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 24 2005, 12:51 PM~3683695
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Aug 27 2005, 07:19 PM~3705109
> *I wish i could have made it to this show..  I deployed to japan right now.  11 more months to go..  Maybe I could get my boy to take my ride for me?  Rich post up some pics!
> *


i will ,when the show comes around,,,,,,,and be safe out there homie


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Aug 27 2005, 08:19 PM~3705109
> *I wish i could have made it to this show..  I deployed to japan right now.  11 more months to go..  Maybe I could get my boy to take my ride for me?  Rich post up some pics!
> *


We talked with street customs magazine a week or so ago and they stated they will be here to cover the show and guaranteed us atleast 6 pages of coverage. FYI

And to the homie overseas. If your son can bring your car out I will give him a free pre reg but only if he brings your car. Only because your defending our country and I resoect that because I the promoter make a living from the navy


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 29 2005, 07:47 PM~3715967
> *We talked with street customs magazine a week or so ago and they stated they will be here to cover the show and guaranteed us atleast 6 pages of coverage.  FYI
> 
> And to the homie overseas.  If your son can bring your car out I will give him a free pre reg but only if he brings your car.  Only because your defending our country and I resoect that because I the promoter make a living from the navy
> *


Good to see some good people out there... I'll try and get my ride out there...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Aug 29 2005, 06:59 PM~3716074
> *Good to see some good people out there... I'll try and get my ride out there...
> *


All the groupe chapters from LA/SAN BERNARDINO are supposed to be coming down to support the homies from Groupe SD. Come down. If you need a registration go to the homies shop Street life in AZ


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 22 2005, 10:24 PM~3674019
> *If you plan on coming to the San Diego Super indoorCustom Car Show the pre reg deadline is Oct 14.  This show is in the newest part of the convention center in San Diego.  Pre Reg is only $30 wich is real inexpensive considering this is an indoor event.    Move in is on Saturday Oct 29 frm 9:00-4:00
> 
> Cash Pay outs
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 29 2005, 08:06 PM~3716120
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 29 2005, 08:03 PM~3716101
> *All the groupe chapters from LA/SAN BERNARDINO are supposed to be coming down to support the homies from Groupe SD.  Come down.  If you need a registration go to the homies shop Street life in AZ
> *


Alright..cool...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

one week after the la gente show right?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

some of the cars that were in attendance last year,this year should be even better


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 30 2005, 02:28 AM~3718465
> *one week after the la gente show right?
> *


Yeah it is the week after La Gente. The convention center in downtown SD


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 31 2005, 10:44 AM~3726755
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

what up bird :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 31 2005, 04:22 PM~3728697
> *what up bird :cheesy:
> *


What up Big Buddy, Right here at our office working on the show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 31 2005, 04:22 PM~3728697
> *what up bird :cheesy:
> *


Thanks buddy for posting up the fotos


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

cool :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 29 2005, 07:06 PM~3716120
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 29 2005, 07:06 PM~3716120
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 31 2005, 05:19 PM~3729070
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey BIRD! Get back to work. The President wants to spend 10 mins in San Diego! HA! And ya voted for HIM! DAMM!


By the way folks save your money and come to the LAST BIG INDOOR SHOW on the WEST COAST.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 31 2005, 05:32 PM~3729173
> *Hey BIRD!  Get back to work.  The President wants to spend 10 mins in San Diego! HA!  And ya voted for HIM!  DAMM!
> By the way folks save your money and come to the LAST BIG INDOOR SHOW on the WEST COAST.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 PM~3478625
> *:0
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 1 2005, 11:35 PM~3737725
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 2 2005, 05:53 PM~3742219
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

we rollin right ,smiley


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 2 2005, 07:27 PM~3742934
> *we rollin right ,smiley
> *


Anyone in the SD area that needs registrations you can stop by one of our main sponsors Store Ronnies Electronics in National city to pick up a registration


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

NEED PRE-REG FORMS?

THANKS,
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2005, 12:54 AM~3754032
> *NEED PRE-REG FORMS?
> 
> THANKS,
> ...


i got some left i`ll bring it to the spot on sunday


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2005, 11:54 PM~3754032
> *NEED PRE-REG FORMS?
> 
> THANKS,
> ...


OR STOP BY MY SHOP,I HAVE A BOX FULL ON THE COUNTER,,,,,6218 s. central ave .los angeles ca ,,,,c/s gage ave


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 5 2005, 10:36 AM~3755349
> *OR STOP BY MY SHOP,I HAVE A BOX FULL ON THE COUNTER,,,,,6218 s. central ave .los angeles ca ,,,,c/s gage ave
> *


Good lookin out Boss


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 5 2005, 11:36 AM~3755349
> *OR STOP BY MY SHOP,I HAVE A BOX FULL ON THE COUNTER,,,,,6218 s. central ave .los angeles ca ,,,,c/s gage ave
> *



COOL I'LL GO PICK SOME UP.

THANKS,


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2005, 10:46 PM~3760018
> *COOL I'LL GO PICK SOME UP.
> 
> THANKS,
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 PM~3478625
> *:0
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :cheesy: bird what gonna happen with the hop


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 PM~3478625
> *:0
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

GROUPE will be there in force :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Sep 7 2005, 11:50 PM~3774141
> *GROUPE will be there in force :biggrin:
> *


KEITH WILL BE TREATING US ALL TO DINNER AT SEAU'S AFTERWARDS!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 7 2005, 11:15 PM~3774277
> *KEITH WILL BE TREATING US ALL TO DINNER AT SEAU'S AFTERWARDS!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SHUT UP BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 8 2005, 12:57 PM~3776694
> *SHUT UP BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 22 2005, 10:24 PM~3674019
> *If you plan on coming to the San Diego Super indoorCustom Car Show the pre reg deadline is Oct 14.
> Cash Pay outs
> Best in show  $400
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ahh man that means he is going to send me
shit thanks rich...lol



> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2005, 10:46 PM~3760018
> *COOL I'LL GO PICK SOME UP.
> 
> THANKS,
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

we will be there friday open the doors bird :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 9 2005, 08:41 PM~3785951
> *we will be there friday open the doors bird  :biggrin:
> *


Doors open up at 9 am Saturday morning and stay open until 5 or longer if needed. Last year we had over 300 cars so move in lasted till around 8 pm. We want to have everyone in by 5 pm so we the promoters can get some rest. I just finished ordering all the awards today. $5,000 dollars just on tropies and awards and thats not including cash payouts. We ordered more awards due to the turn out we had last year so hopefully this year is even a better turn out


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 PM~3478625
> *:0
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 11 2005, 08:14 PM~3795461
> *:biggrin:
> *



What the HECK you quoting bird? :uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 11 2005, 08:22 PM~3795509
> *What the HECK you quoting bird?    :uh:
> *


Hey Man I'm just keeping the topic up on the first page


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 11 2005, 08:22 PM~3795509
> *What the HECK you quoting bird?    :uh:
> *


Shouldnt you be paying attention to the Radio right about now???????????????


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

weres all the street riding go down in san diego OG BIRD?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 12 2005, 09:55 AM~3797886
> *weres all the street riding go down in san diego OG BIRD?
> *


Fam-Mart or 43rrd


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 9 2005, 03:58 PM~3784699
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 11 2005, 08:25 PM~3795527
> *Shouldnt you be paying attention to the Radio right about now???????????????
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 12 2005, 03:50 PM~3800229
> *:biggrin:
> *


x man can i get you r autograph :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 12 2005, 04:59 PM~3800720
> *x man can i get you r    autograph :cheesy:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 12 2005, 12:04 PM~3798255
> *:0
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 12 2005, 04:59 PM~3800720
> *x man can i get you r    autograph :cheesy:
> *



NOPE! I don't give autographs to lowriders who listen to ROCK MUSIC, Only to those who listen to FIRME OLDIES! :0 

Especially KISS FANS. When they let Peter Chris go I lost interest and gave up drumming. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 13 2005, 03:31 PM~3807572
> *NOPE!  I don't give autographs to lowriders who listen to ROCK MUSIC, Only to those who listen to FIRME OLDIES!  :0
> 
> Especially KISS FANS.  When they let Peter Chris go I lost interest and gave up drumming.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 13 2005, 03:31 PM~3807572
> *NOPE!  I don't give autographs to lowriders who listen to ROCK MUSIC, Only to those who listen to FIRME OLDIES!  :0
> 
> Especially KISS FANS.  When they let Peter Chris go I lost interest and gave up drumming.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL BIRD SAY GOOD BYE TO YOUR STUCK UP FRIEND BEFORE I BAN HIS ASS :cheesy: :biggrin: PLUS PETER CAME BACK :0


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whats up X-man and Rich,
Mang, I know this show is going to be off the hook!! I wish I could be there for it. i was there last at years.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 13 2005, 10:03 PM~3810649
> *WELL BIRD SAY GOOD BYE TO YOUR STUCK UP  FRIEND BEFORE I BAN HIS ASS :cheesy:  :biggrin: PLUS PETER CAME BACK :0
> *


Give him a chance Big Buddy, He'll come thru. He's not like all the other celebritys once you get to know him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 13 2005, 10:03 PM~3810649
> *WELL BIRD SAY GOOD BYE TO YOUR STUCK UP  FRIEND BEFORE I BAN HIS ASS :cheesy:  :biggrin: PLUS PETER CAME BACK :0
> *


 :0 :happysad: 

"Beth, I hear you Screaming' 

But I can't come home right now 

Me and the boys are Cruisin'

In Birds sixty - five. 

Just a few more hours 

And I'll be right home to you 

I think I hear them hittin switches' 

Oh, Beth what can I do 

Beth what can I do" :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 14 2005, 08:38 AM~3812437
> *:0  :happysad:
> 
> "Beth, I hear you Screaming'
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: AND BIRD HAS A 67 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 14 2005, 08:38 AM~3812437
> *:0  :happysad:
> 
> "Beth, I hear you Screaming'
> ...


Xavier

What is this? Too much time on your hands.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 14 2005, 11:05 AM~3813413
> *Xavier
> 
> What is this?  Too much time on your hands.
> *



I'm trying not to get banned! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 14 2005, 08:44 AM~3812469
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: AND  BIRD HAS A 67 :biggrin:
> *



67 didn't go with the melody of the song. :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 14 2005, 11:21 AM~3813549
> *67 didn't go with the melody of the song.  :roflmao:
> *


We have to find a song for you and that clean ass 63 with the fresh paint job. Cant wait to see it on the floor at the convention center.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 14 2005, 11:21 AM~3813549
> *67 didn't go with the melody of the song.  :roflmao:
> *


Your still getting Banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

wheres the new flier bird man


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 14 2005, 03:18 PM~3815308
> *wheres the new flier bird man
> *


It will be coming over soon


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :biggrin: nice flier


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 14 2005, 04:37 PM~3815839
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin: nice flier
> *







DAMM! THIS IS GOING TO BE A GREAT SHOW! pRE-REG ASAP! :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WILL THERE STILL BE PRESALE TIX THE DAY B4 THE SHOW? I WONT BE ABLE TO GET TO SD UNTIL SAT.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 14 2005, 08:00 PM~3817355
> *WILL THERE STILL BE PRESALE TIX THE DAY B4 THE SHOW? I WONT BE ABLE TO GET TO SD UNTIL SAT.
> *


Pre sale tickets will be at Ronnies electronics starting Oct 14


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 14 2005, 09:03 PM~3817380
> *Pre sale tickets will be at Ronnies electronics starting Oct 14
> *


will they still be on sale on the 29th???


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 14 2005, 09:03 PM~3817380
> *Pre sale tickets will be at Ronnies electronics starting Oct 14
> *


 is that on highland across the street from walmart

is (easy toys ) going to be selling them again


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 14 2005, 01:40 AM~3811384
> *Whats up X-man and Rich,
> Mang, I know this show is going to be off the hook!!  I wish I could be there for it.  i was there last at years.
> *



What up bro! Great to hear from you. Thanks for all that you do Devil Dog!

When you get back I'll introduce you to my painter CHICO. :cheesy: 

Be SAFE!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 14 2005, 09:59 PM~3817779
> *will they still be on sale on the 29th???
> *


 :angry:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 15 2005, 09:16 PM~3825685
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

HEY RICH WHO IS GOING TO BE YOUR FEATURE MODEL THERE AND MAGAZINE COVERAGE.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ABBIE SOLAREZ_@Sep 16 2005, 10:11 AM~3828111
> *HEY RICH WHO IS GOING TO BE YOUR FEATURE MODEL THERE AND MAGAZINE COVERAGE.
> *


all girls at the show ,will be my feature models  maybe you wanna ask bird


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 16 2005, 10:15 AM~3828130
> *all girls at the show ,will be my feature models  maybe you wanna ask bird
> *



Magazine coverage is open to all magazines. Confirmed is Street customs, street Low.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 16 2005, 06:06 PM~3830637
> *:0
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 15 2005, 02:11 PM~3822902
> *What up bro!  Great to hear from you.  Thanks for all that you do Devil Dog!
> 
> When you get back I'll introduce you to my painter CHICO.  :cheesy:
> ...


My ride does need a better paint job I will look you up for that. 
:thumbsup: hows your ride coming out? is it done?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 18 2005, 05:43 AM~3836434
> *My ride does need a better paint job I will look you up for that.
> :thumbsup:  hows your ride coming out?  is it done?
> *



It's coming out FIRME!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 16 2005, 06:06 PM~3830637
> *:0
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 19 2005, 03:58 PM~3845146
> *
> *


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 19 2005, 06:36 AM~3841808
> *It's coming out FIRME!!!!!!
> *


I look forward in seeing it. Send me a pic when its done. Do you know if 92.5 is available on the internet?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 20 2005, 08:48 AM~3849610
> *:0
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 21 2005, 12:00 AM~3855250
> *
> *


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

what decent hotels aorund there im might plan on attending this event :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 21 2005, 05:36 PM~3860382
> *what decent hotels aorund  there im might plan on  attending this event  :biggrin:
> *



Do a web search for National City California. You can find good prices there and it's close to the show. Hotel circle is a little higher but book it asap to get the good deals


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ILL PROB GET A NICE HOTEL BY QUALCOMM SINCE MY BOY AND HIS DAD ARE ROLLIN TOO TO CATCH THE CHIEFS/CHARGERS GAME THAT DAY. TOO BAD FOR THEM THEY GONNA MISS OUT.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 21 2005, 07:40 PM~3860862
> *Do a web search for National City California.  You can find good prices there and it's close to the show.  Hotel circle is a little higher but book it asap to get the good deals
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bro ill do that


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

think im a pass on vegas and go to diego


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 21 2005, 11:50 PM~3862696
> *think im a pass on vegas and go to diego
> *


Sounds good Homie


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 16 2005, 06:06 PM~3830637
> *:0
> *


Just to clarify some questions that people are calling on. This show is totally indoors and everyone is guaranteed an indoor spot, there is no outdoors at this show. The show is at the new convention center in San Diego located off of Harbor drive. For further info call 619-284-2600


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

ill see you guys there the 30 of october :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: some bad ass cars already confirming on going out there


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

some pics from last years show


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 22 2005, 09:40 PM~3869081
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR ''ONE BAD CREATION'' CAR CLUB WAS THERE I PLAN ON GOING BACK GREAT SHOW BIRD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 22 2005, 10:10 PM~3869358
> *THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR ''ONE BAD CREATION'' CAR CLUB WAS THERE I PLAN ON GOING BACK GREAT SHOW BIRD.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the props. We are more prepared in all aspects of the show, espeacially with awards and cash prizes. Last year we were overwhelmed with the number of cars that showed up. This year we are ready for anything.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

bird your superiors in da club just called you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 22 2005, 10:21 PM~3869429
> *bird your superiors in da club just called you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


I know. I got a conference call from all the head haunchos and didnt answer the phone. Am I in trouble???????????????????????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 22 2005, 10:32 PM~3869521
> *I know.    I got a conference call from all the head haunchos and didnt answer the phone.    Am I in trouble???????????????????????
> *


ILL GIVE YOU A PASS


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 22 2005, 10:38 PM~3869564
> *ILL GIVE YOU A PASS
> *


Thanks Buddy, I'll make it up to you somehoww


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 22 2005, 10:18 PM~3869412
> *Thanks for the props.    We are more prepared in all aspects of the show,  espeacially with awards and cash prizes.  Last year we were overwhelmed with the number of cars that showed up.  This year we are ready for anything.
> *



IT'S A GREAT PLACE 4 A CAR SHOW BIRD AND IT WAS A FULL HOUSE I LIKE DA SPOT HOPE 2 SEE ALL DA HOMMIES OUT THERE AGAIN THANKS AGAIN 4 PUTTIN ON A HELLA OF A SHOW ....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 22 2005, 10:44 PM~3869614
> *:cheesy:
> *


Rich, You aint right


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 22 2005, 10:47 PM~3869637
> *Rich,  You aint right
> *


why brotha


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 22 2005, 10:45 PM~3869625
> *IT'S A GREAT PLACE 4 A CAR SHOW BIRD AND IT WAS A FULL HOUSE I LIKE DA SPOT HOPE 2 SEE ALL DA HOMMIES OUT THERE AGAIN THANKS AGAIN 4 PUTTIN ON A HELLA OF A SHOW ....
> *



Make sure you guys show up early. I want to put you guys in the exhibit hall that has the main entrance if you want. Last year you guys were in the last exhibit hall which isnt bad but you guys have some nice stand out cars that we need to accomadate better.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 22 2005, 10:48 PM~3869648
> *why brotha
> *


Your a sneeaky mo-fo when it comes to that camera your always carrying around. You always know how to get the black male shots of us. I guess thats why your the Big Ms west coast club historian


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 22 2005, 10:47 PM~3869642
> *:biggrin:
> *


If anyone knows how to get in contact with Mike Espinosa or Together car club tell him to contact me. I need to invite him to come down again being that he took best Bomb last year it would be nice to see that car down here again


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 22 2005, 10:52 PM~3869679
> *Make sure you guys show up early.    I want to put you guys in the exhibit hall that has the main entrance if you want.  Last year you guys were in the last exhibit hall which isnt bad but you guys have some nice stand out cars that we need to accomadate better.
> *



THANKS 4 DA COMMENT I WILL BRING IT UP 2 DA CLUB ON SUNDAY'S MEETING 
WUTT TIME IS GOOD 2 SHOW UP LAST YEARS IT WAS LOADED EARLY ....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 22 2005, 10:54 PM~3869694
> *Your a sneeaky mo-fo when it comes to that camera your always carrying around.    You always know how to get the black male shots of us.  I guess thats why your the Big Ms west coast club historian
> *


 :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 22 2005, 10:59 PM~3869731
> *THANKS 4 DA COMMENT I WILL BRING IT UP 2 DA CLUB ON SUNDAY'S MEETING
> WUTT TIME IS GOOD 2 SHOW UP LAST YEARS IT WAS LOADED EARLY ....
> *


Move in starts at 9 am. Trying to make load in as fast as possible depending on how the fire marshal is acting. Remember to have less than a quarter tank of gas to all participants. This is always a rule at every indoor show. That was one of the major problems holding us up last year. We had to persuade the fire marshall to cut us some slack, but this year he will be strict


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 22 2005, 11:02 PM~3869740
> *:biggrin:
> *


One of the kiquer's. I'm also hearing from some of the clubs down here like Klique, Groupe, Majestics Amigos already confirmed. But all there LA chapters are coming down and they requested Isles of their own. We need to know how many so we can lay out the floor plan


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 22 2005, 10:07 PM~3869767
> *One of the kiquer's.    I'm also hearing from some of the clubs down here like Klique,    Groupe,    Majestics    Amigos already confirmed.  But all there LA chapters are coming down and they requested Isles of their own.    We need to know how many so we can lay out the floor plan
> *


Bird, is SounthSide, or LifeStyle c.c. comeing down for the show this time?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swicthhitter S.D._@Sep 23 2005, 12:55 AM~3870206
> *Bird, is SounthSide, or LifeStyle c.c. comeing down for the show this time?
> *


We havent got no calls or confirmations from them. I t would be nice to see them come down. If anyone knows of any members from either club give them our # 619-284-2600 and have them call us so we can talk.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

nuestro estilo cc from escondido will be there to support,,hopefully by nex year we will have some rides to register


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

so where do get the tickets for this show at the door or a shop??


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 22 2005, 10:40 PM~3869588
> *Thanks Buddy,  I'll make it up to you somehoww
> *



buy RICH the "Ultimate Collection" from KISS! Bootlegs and ALL. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 23 2005, 06:24 PM~3874525
> *buy RICH the "Ultimate Collection" from KISS!    Bootlegs and ALL.  :biggrin:
> *


now were talking :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 23 2005, 07:11 PM~3874443
> *so where do get the tickets for this show at the door  or a shop??
> *


????????? any 1


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 23 2005, 08:55 PM~3875328
> *????????? any 1
> *


Pre sale tickets will be sold at Ronnies electronics on Highland ave in National City $15 or $20 at the door of convention center


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 23 2005, 10:54 PM~3875602
> *Pre sale tickets will be sold at Ronnies electronics on Highland ave in National City $15 or $20 at the door of convention center
> *


cool bro thanks since im flyin fom chitown i wanted to know in advance thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Sep 24 2005, 06:19 AM~3876530
> *cool bro thanks since im flyin fom chitown  i wanted to know in advance  thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Rich
What can you bring into the show? I'm not able to make this show, I'm just trying to pass the info to my homie..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 25 2005, 05:31 AM~3880321
> *Rich
> What can you bring into the show?  I'm not able to make this show, I'm just trying to pass the info to my homie..
> *


No coolers allowed this year. It will be strictly enforced due to the problems we had last year. Budwieser is sponsoring the show and will have a beer garden


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

thanks for the info bird :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 25 2005, 10:35 AM~3880992
> *thanks for the info bird :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 25 2005, 10:26 AM~3880963
> *No coolers allowed this year.  It will be strictly enforced due to the problems we had last year.    Budwieser is sponsoring the show and will have a beer garden
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

can we sneak in a beer or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 25 2005, 04:04 PM~3882209
> *can we sneak in a beer or 2 :biggrin:
> *


We all know how to sneak them in, just dont let security find it when they vehicle search. Bud is gonna have a nice beer garden though


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 25 2005, 05:08 PM~3882242
> *We all know how to sneak them in,    just dont let security find it when they vehicle search.  Bud is gonna have a nice beer garden though
> *


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

When is the pre-reg deadline?


----------



## SmallDreams (Jul 23, 2005)

What up BIRD, Is there going to be any bike trophies give away for 12" to 26" bikes classes?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SmallDreams_@Sep 26 2005, 04:06 PM~3888798
> *What up BIRD, Is there going to be any bike trophies give away for 12" to 26" bikes classes?
> *


they had many bike classes ,,,lots of trophys and big ones too :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Sep 26 2005, 12:14 PM~3887100
> *When is the pre-reg deadline?
> *



Pre reg deadline is Oct 14. As far as Bike classes you will be taken care of fairly. 3 to make a class in all categories


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SmallDreams_@Sep 26 2005, 04:06 PM~3888798
> *What up BIRD, Is there going to be any bike trophies give away for 12" to 26" bikes classes?
> *



I know we will have a 26 inch class for sure


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IS SECURITY GONNA SEARCH PEOPLE THIS YEAR (GENEAL ADMISSION)? LAST YEAR ALL THEY DID WAS TAKE MY TICKET AND I WENT STR8 IN.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 26 2005, 07:10 PM~3890151
> *IS SECURITY GONNA SEARCH PEOPLE THIS YEAR (GENEAL ADMISSION)? LAST YEAR ALL THEY DID WAS TAKE MY TICKET AND I WENT STR8 IN.
> *


Security will be a little tighter


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 26 2005, 09:15 PM~3890729
> *Security will be a little tighter
> *


COO. THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 26 2005, 05:18 PM~3889300
> *Pre reg deadline is Oct 14.    As far as Bike classes you will be taken care of fairly.    3 to make a class in all categories
> *


How can I get a pre-reg form?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edwins59_@Sep 27 2005, 11:46 AM~3894829
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Sep 26 2005, 12:14 PM~3887100
> *When is the pre-reg deadline?
> *


Props to Royal Fantasies


----------



## SmallDreams (Jul 23, 2005)

What about 12" to 20" bikes, BIRD.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SmallDreams_@Sep 27 2005, 06:49 PM~3898175
> *What about 12" to 20" bikes, BIRD.
> *


I'm Sure there will be a class. We really try to accomadate everyone as best as possible and this year we ordered 10 more sets of trophies than we had last year. I cant guarantee but we will do as best as possible


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ANY WORD ON WHOS PERFORMING YET? I KNOW LIL ROB, YOUNG SICC, AND KNIGHTOWL ROCKED IT LAST YEAR.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 27 2005, 10:36 PM~3899768
> *ANY WORD ON WHOS PERFORMING YET? I KNOW LIL ROB, YOUNG SICC, AND KNIGHTOWL ROCKED IT LAST YEAR.
> *



RICH wants KISS to be there and those guys really know how to ROCK! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 28 2005, 09:17 AM~3901561
> *RICH wants KISS to be there and those guys really know how to ROCK!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

is mitchy slick going to be there again


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 28 2005, 10:17 AM~3901561
> *RICH wants KISS to be there and those guys really know how to ROCK!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 28 2005, 08:18 PM~3905989
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 28 2005, 09:17 AM~3901561
> *RICH wants KISS to be there and those guys really know how to ROCK!  :biggrin:
> *


ese x man got jokes,,,,,,,but i bet they would sell out the show :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I WILL BE HAVING A BOOTH AT THIS EVENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SmallDreams (Jul 23, 2005)

Youre the man, BIRD.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

i would like to suggest ABBA to perform at the show,,,,,,,,,,,,with birds favorite song dancing queen :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey x man can you request that song for bird one of these days on your show,,,,,it means alot to bird


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 29 2005, 02:11 AM~3907645
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ese x man got jokes,,,,,,,but i bet they would sell out the show :biggrin:
> *



You know they woud!!! I'd get my drum signed by Peter Chris! :0 :biggrin: 

Bird, Rich has a good idea. Can ya get them or Metallica? :worship:


----------



## USOACE1 (May 14, 2004)

What up Bird


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2005, 08:54 PM~3913486
> *Used to be but We went to a different name.    Same staff members
> *



This is the original San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show 2002


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

JUST A MONTH AWAY :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 29 2005, 08:45 AM~3908845
> *i would like to suggest ABBA to perform at the show,,,,,,,,,,,,with birds favorite song dancing queen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey x man can you request that song for bird one of these days on your show,,,,,it means alot to bird
> *


Rich, you need to quit. I'll call you when were on the road next week with my favorite song!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

well hopefully ill be there :biggrin: for this show that s the plan


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey KISS FANS!

I saw the trophies today! :0 

Damm they look nice! :thumbsup: 

I thought I was checking out the first place trophy and they brought out this big ass trophy and said, "This is the first place trophy son."

Personally, I don't care about trophies, I got mine already(my ride). Still waiting for the chrome. :around:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 30 2005, 11:07 PM~3921185
> *Hey KISS FANS!
> 
> I saw the trophies today!  :0
> ...


I'm going down to TJ right now if you get this X


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 1 2005, 08:14 AM~3922582
> *I'm going down to TJ right now if you get this X
> *


and you couldnt invite :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 30 2005, 11:07 PM~3921185
> *Hey KISS FANS!
> 
> I saw the trophies today!  :0
> ...


always nice trophies


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 1 2005, 08:47 AM~3922677
> *and you couldnt invite :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I'm Just going to the chrome shop, Not Adelitas


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 1 2005, 09:06 AM~3922750
> *I'm Just going to the chrome shop,    Not Adelitas
> *


yeah sure,,,,,,,,,guilty conscience


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 1 2005, 09:30 AM~3922811
> *yeah sure,,,,,,,,,guilty conscience
> *



Yep, what he said!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 1 2005, 09:30 AM~3922811
> *yeah sure,,,,,,,,,guilty conscience
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 1 2005, 04:15 PM~3924087
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bird rode the donkey :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 1 2005, 11:25 PM~3925847
> *bird rode the donkey :biggrin:
> *


They dont have the donkey shows no more


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 2 2005, 07:05 PM~3929438
> *They dont have the donkey shows no more
> *



How do you know, DONKEY? :around:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

whats the exact address im trying to book my hotel near the show place i appreciate the answer :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Oct 2 2005, 09:35 PM~3930313
> *whats the exact  address im trying to book my hotel near the  show place i appreciate the answer  :biggrin:
> *


111 Harbor drive, San Diego, 92134


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 2 2005, 10:58 PM~3930735
> *  :cheesy:
> *



Pre Reg deadline is OCT 14</span></span></span>


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 2 2005, 11:54 PM~3930722
> *111 Harbor drive,    San Diego,      92134
> *


RIGHT ON THANKS FOR THE INFO BIRD :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Oct 3 2005, 08:10 AM~3931817
> *RIGHT  ON THANKS FOR THE INFO BIRD :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ANYONE THAT LIVES IN NATIONAL CITY TELL ALL THOSE HOOCHIES THEY NEED TO BE AT THE SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 2 2005, 10:58 PM~3930735
> *  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 3 2005, 08:00 PM~3936650
> *ANYONE THAT LIVES IN NATIONAL CITY TELL ALL THOSE HOOCHIES THEY NEED TO BE AT THE SHOW!!!!!!
> *



you need to bring that hina in your avi......... :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 4 2005, 08:07 PM~3943062
> *you need to bring that hina in your avi......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:41 PM~3478631
> *vendor booth info call,,619 284 2600
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 5 2005, 06:03 AM~3945342
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 31 2005, 10:42 AM~3726746
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## CrystalCutlass (Oct 20, 2002)

Damn, this looks like a show worth flying in from Hong Kong for!

Since I'll be in The USA anyway!

Looks liek I'll be catching the Primer Nationals, San Deigo and the SEME Show all at once!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrystalCutlass_@Oct 6 2005, 07:43 AM~3952523
> *Damn, this looks like a show worth flying in from Hong Kong for!
> 
> Since I'll be in The USA anyway!
> ...



It will be a promissing show , Guaranteed. Its probobally the best convention center on the west coast. All indoors


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

youll love the show


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 6 2005, 07:17 PM~3957047
> *
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

GROUPE C.C will be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low63_@Oct 11 2005, 08:17 PM~3984654
> *GROUPE C.C will be there
> *



If you need a registration for entry or vendor, you can access it on our website. 
www.superindoorcustomcarshow.com


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 12 2005, 12:10 PM~3987602
> *If you need a registration for entry or vendor,    you can access it on our website.
> www.superindoorcustomcarshow.com
> *


My WebpageSan Diego Car Show Website


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

the Homyzrus crew....myself and Ray Ray will be there.....woooooooooo hoooooooo


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 12 2005, 08:21 PM~3990303
> *the Homyzrus crew....myself and Ray Ray will be there.....woooooooooo hoooooooo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 12 2005, 07:21 PM~3990303
> *the Homyzrus crew....myself and Ray Ray will be there.....woooooooooo hoooooooo
> *


great,,,,we can have bird take you guys to see the donkey show :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 12 2005, 08:49 PM~3990430
> *great,,,,we can have bird take you guys to see the donkey show :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit aint real


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

you wanna see a pic or you wanna ride the donkey :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 12 2005, 08:56 PM~3990488
> *you wanna see a pic or you wanna ride the donkey :biggrin:
> *


ur pic of you riding the donkey sure put it up :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2005, 08:09 PM~3990575
> *ur pic of you riding the donkey sure put it up  :biggrin:
> *



Alright Smiley, I'll take you to see the donkey. We'll go on friday but early


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 12 2005, 10:00 PM~3990923
> *Alright Smiley,    I'll take you to see the donkey.  We'll go on friday but early
> *


:biggrin: bird can i get a 20x20 and i`m bring like 5 girls with me


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2005, 09:01 PM~3990941
> *:biggrin:  bird can i get a 20x20 and i`m bring like 5 girls with me
> *


no son :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 12 2005, 10:14 PM~3991049
> *no son :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:wave: :wave: :worship:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2005, 09:16 PM~3991060
> *:angry:
> *


Anything for you Smiley


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

RICH I LOOKED 4 U IN VEGAS. BETTER LUCK AT THIS ONE. :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 12 2005, 11:45 PM~3991799
> *RICH I LOOKED 4 U IN VEGAS. BETTER LUCK AT THIS ONE.  :0
> *


NO SHIT I DIDNT SEE YOU,,,,,,,THIS ONE IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 13 2005, 09:15 AM~3992964
> *NO SHIT I DIDNT SEE YOU,,,,,,,THIS ONE IT IS :biggrin:
> *



Budwieser just notified us to let everyone know they will have 2 big screens in the beer garden for all you football fans. Pre reg deadline is Oct 14


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

bird are you going to be sellin tickets out at target on sunday nights and what is the price for kids.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 13 2005, 04:13 PM~3995144
> *:0
> *


i`ll be there :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I should be there IF Bird can get my chrome back to me! :uh: 

Come on CHOLO! hahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA4YA_@Oct 13 2005, 06:16 PM~3996092
> *bird are you going to be sellin tickets out at target on sunday nights  and what is the price for kids.
> *



Tickets are on sale at Ronnies electronics for $15.00


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 13 2005, 02:00 PM~3994229
> *Budwieser just notified  us to let everyone know they will have 2 big screens in the beer garden for all you football fans.  Pre reg deadline is Oct 14
> 
> *




COO I CAN WATCH THE CHIEF'S GAME WHILE GETTIN FADED AT THE SHOW. IM GOIN DOWN TO SD WITH MY HOMIE AND HIS DAD BUT THEY WILL BE AT THE GAME.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 13 2005, 06:20 PM~3996122
> *i`ll be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Everyone keep an eye out for a skinny white guy in a UCE Milwaukke shirt, that will be me. I hope to say whatrs up to as many of you LIL guys out there as I can.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 PM~3478625
> *:0
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

will be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jojo_@Oct 15 2005, 08:23 AM~4005410
> *will be  there
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 15 2005, 05:09 PM~4007219
> *:biggrin:
> *



Pre reg deadline was friday, but there is still plenty of space. Move in is on Saturday the 29th from 9am to 5pm


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 15 2005, 11:57 PM~4008828
> *Pre reg deadline was friday,  but there is still plenty of space.    Move in is on Saturday the 29th from 9am to 5pm
> *


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i'm comming down to spy on smiley to take new picture of the undertaker with a new plaque













































































he he he......... see you there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 16 2005, 09:42 AM~4009789
> *i'm comming down to spy on smiley to take new picture of the undertaker with a new plaque
> he he he......... see you there
> *



Always an honor to have your presence Uce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I HOPE TO SEE LOCA AND VANESSA THERE LIKE I DID LAST YEAR!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i think ill make the trip and check it out


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

whats the address?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 06:57 PM~4012658
> *whats the address?
> *


111 Harbor Drive, San Diego


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

rich is buying my plane ticket oh yeah if your wife can cook again that would be great


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 16 2005, 07:56 PM~4013033
> *rich is buying my plane ticket oh yeah if your wife can cook again that would be great
> *



You coming out Jimmy?????


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

trying to justify it to my wife, because i think i got her convinced for her and my daughter to come out for new years


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 16 2005, 06:30 PM~4012482
> *Always an honor to have your presence Uce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


SEE YOU THERE BIRD HONOR ALL MIND UCE.....SO LET HAVE SOME BIG FUNN!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I BOOKED MY SUITE AT THE WYNDHAM. WHATS THE BEST CLUB TO GO TO IN THE GASLAMP DIST ON A SAT NITE?????


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

see ya there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

will be there :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Oct 16 2005, 11:38 PM~4014120
> *will be there :cheesy:
> *


Just emptied out the mail box and recieved the pre regs for HigHClass, Klique ELA, Groupe Riverside County.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: its on


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2005, 12:59 PM~4016875
> *:biggrin: its on
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ill be there to sign LIL autographs from 11-2pm along with the peoples mod big rich stud


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2005, 04:42 PM~4018515
> *ill be there to sign LIL autographs from 11-2pm along with the peoples mod big rich stud
> *


:cheesy: a layitlow booth,,,,,well be enforcing the law


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2005, 04:49 PM~4018569
> *:cheesy: a layitlow booth,,,,,well be enforcing the law
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

maybe we can get *gary *to come down too,,,mr* layitlow* him self :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

So whats up rich you said you were the man u said something like the bird eats out of your hand and you could hook it up what did that mean


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2005, 04:58 PM~4018635
> *So whats up rich you said you were the man u said something like the bird eats out of your hand and you could hook it up what did that mean
> *


He said what??????????????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the hookup on a LIL discount or something he said he owned a bird or the bird and the bird did what he said i dunno i thought he had a parakeet


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

you just fucked it up brent,,i already told but fuck it


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2005, 05:01 PM~4018669
> *the hookup on a LIL discount or something he said he owned a bird or the bird and the bird did what he said i dunno i thought he had a parakeet
> *


He is the boss of theBig M


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2005, 05:02 PM~4018674
> *you just fucked it up brent,,i already told but fuck it
> *


You know i love u rich wheres my honorary plaque at?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ill be there


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 17 2005, 05:03 PM~4018680
> *He is the boss of theBig M
> *



im just fucking with rich i was down in SD on saturday and seen the lincoln sal is doing for you guys coming out bad ass


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 17 2005, 05:04 PM~4018684
> *ill be there
> *



shut up nick ill take pics for you


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :scrutinize: charge nick double price ,ok


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2005, 04:06 PM~4018700
> *shut up nick ill take pics for you
> *


ill bring you my camera


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2005, 04:06 PM~4018703
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize: charge nick double price ,ok
> *


thats why i want to be in the san diego chapter and not yours :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 17 2005, 05:07 PM~4018708
> *thats why i want to be in the san diego chapter and not yours :uh:
> *


ok,,what a loss


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2005, 04:08 PM~4018714
> *ok,,what a loss
> *


:uh: can i film your car for my video? :biggrin:,,,,,,


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 17 2005, 05:07 PM~4018708
> *thats why i want to be in the san diego chapter and not yours :uh:
> *



Nick, I'm talking to my partner and we are gonna hook you up with a press pass as long as you put some descent footage on your next video. We need to lay some foundation for the upcoming year in your neck of the woods.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 17 2005, 04:11 PM~4018723
> *Nick,    I'm talking to my partner and we are gonna hook you up with a press pass as long as you put some descent footage on your next video.    We need to lay some foundation for the upcoming year in your neck of the woods.
> *



you already know OG BIRD im not releasing my video because of this show i want it on there and im waiting for the new years day picnic also, the show will get full coverage for sure, pm me your address and ill send you volume 2 STREET STARS you to RICH ill send it tommarow....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 17 2005, 05:18 PM~4018777
> *you already know OG BIRD im not releasing my video because of this show i want it on there and im waiting for the new years day picnic also, the show will get full coverage for sure, pm me your address and ill send you volume 2 STREET STARS you to RICH ill send it tommarow....
> *


yeah like you was gonna give it to me in vegas


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

bird $200.00????????????????????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2005, 04:25 PM~4018817
> *yeah like you was gonna give it to me in vegas
> *


i didnt go i had a grand opening for my new check cashing payday loan store  just pm the address OG :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 17 2005, 05:27 PM~4018828
> *bird  $200.00????????????????????
> *


 Your more than welcome to come if you want. I spread the money around to all catagories just to be fair. we dont get many imports anyway but if you want to support the event we appreciate it. In the near future if we get big sponsors hopefully to help support us we will raise the purse, but this event is put on by the support of local shops and vendors.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

i likey :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2005, 04:53 PM~4019018
> *i likey :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


why you like that cadillac on there huh :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 17 2005, 05:54 PM~4019027
> *why you like that cadillac on there huh :biggrin:
> *


it would look good on you r dvd cover too,maybe youll sell out your dvd,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Well remember both 2 dr big body cadillacs will be there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2005, 06:19 PM~4019208
> *Well remember both 2 dr big body cadillacs will be there
> *


can you post pics :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

WHAT TIME IS THE HOP? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i bet we will see alot of SD's bad ass cars there too huh


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 17 2005, 04:11 PM~4018723
> *Nick,    I'm talking to my partner and we are gonna hook you up with a press pass as long as you put some descent footage on your next video.    We need to lay some foundation for the upcoming year in your neck of the woods.
> *


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LOVIN THE NEW FLYER. LOOKS LIKE SOME GOOD MUSICAL GUESTS. AND THE PRE-PARTY LOOKS TEMPTING TOO!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 17 2005, 08:56 PM~4020346
> *LOVIN THE NEW FLYER. LOOKS LIKE SOME GOOD MUSICAL GUESTS. AND THE PRE-PARTY LOOKS TEMPTING TOO!
> *


The pre party should be off the hook. Its at chuys right near the convention center. and I'll have a few free tickets to it for anyone who is an out of towner.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 17 2005, 08:07 PM~4020442
> *The pre party should be off the hook.  Its at chuys right near the convention center. and  I'll have a few free tickets to it  for anyone who is  an out of towner.
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 17 2005, 06:36 PM~4019302
> *WHAT TIME IS THE HOP? :biggrin:
> *


No Hop this year. Last year Ghetto fab flipped a car and the fire marshal wasnt to happy. Convention centers as of late havent been allowing the hops indoors anymore and there isnt really a place to hold it at the convention center


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 17 2005, 10:07 PM~4020442
> *The pre party should be off the hook.  Its at chuys right near the convention center. and  I'll have a few free tickets to it  for anyone who is  an out of towner.
> *


DOES LIVING IN LA COUNT AS OUT OF TOWN?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 17 2005, 09:27 PM~4020588
> *DOES LIVING IN LA COUNT AS OUT OF TOWN?
> *


Yes it does, hit me up on Saturday and I'll hook you up


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 17 2005, 10:28 PM~4020603
> *Yes it does,  hit me up on Saturday and I'll hook you up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2005, 04:58 PM~4018633
> *maybe we can get gary to come down too,,,mr layitlow him self :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THANKS FOR THE BANNER ON THE MAIN PAGE GARY :cheesy:


----------



## CrystalCutlass (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 17 2005, 09:07 PM~4020442
> *The pre party should be off the hook.  Its at chuys right near the convention center. and  I'll have a few free tickets to it  for anyone who is  an out of towner.
> *


Hey, I'm from out of the COUNTRY, do I get one!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i asked for the day off. :cheesy: 

see you guys at the LA GENTE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND.


you going rich? :cheesy: 

i know "parajo" always goes. :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 17 2005, 11:58 PM~4021144
> *THANKS  FOR THE BANNER ON THE MAIN PAGE GARY :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Gary


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 17 2005, 10:21 PM~4020544
> *No Hop this year.    Last year Ghetto fab flipped a car and the fire marshal wasnt to happy.    Convention centers as of late havent been allowing the hops indoors anymore and there isnt really a place to hold it at the convention center
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 18 2005, 09:10 AM~4022009
> *
> *


i heard the hop was suppose to be on saturday somewhere else


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 18 2005, 01:27 AM~4021263
> *i asked for the day off.  :cheesy:
> 
> see you guys at the LA GENTE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> ...


no,i dont have my green card yet,


----------



## Adele Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2005)

My man likes these cars, are they going to be there. We will be there. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 18 2005, 01:36 PM~4024030
> *no,i dont have my green card yet,
> *


  

ill hook you up. i work for the federal government. green card division. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

This looks cool, I need to see if my club is going, if not, I'll ride down with some friends 


Edit.....THAT'S A MISSION from SAN JO LOL :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 18 2005, 05:29 PM~4025510
> *This looks cool, I need to see if my club is going, if not, I'll ride down with some friends
> Edit.....THAT'S A MISSION from SAN JO LOL :cheesy:
> *


if ur club dont go you can go :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 18 2005, 04:29 PM~4025510
> *This looks cool, I need to see if my club is going, if not, I'll ride down with some friends
> Edit.....THAT'S A MISSION from SAN JO LOL :cheesy:
> *


Only a few hours :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 18 2005, 05:29 PM~4025510
> *This looks cool, I need to see if my club is going, if not, I'll ride down with some friends
> Edit.....THAT'S A MISSION from SAN JO LOL :cheesy:
> *


better yet i`ll pick you and ur sister up :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 18 2005, 04:29 PM~4025510
> *This looks cool, I need to see if my club is going, if not, I'll ride down with some friends
> Edit.....THAT'S A MISSION from SAN JO LOL :cheesy:
> *


*represent homegirl* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

This shits gonna be off the hook i talked to my homie today he said the big body rag is ready to go


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Adele Rodriguez_@Oct 18 2005, 02:48 PM~4024117
> *My man likes these cars, are they going to be there. We will be there. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ILL MAKE SURE I TAKE PICS OF U WHEN UR MAN'S NOT LOOKING!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 19 2005, 12:55 AM~4028502
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 19 2005, 12:05 AM~4028542
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 19 2005, 06:53 AM~4029248
> *:biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bro


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 18 2005, 05:29 PM~4025510
> *This looks cool, I need to see if my club is going, if not, I'll ride down with some friends
> Edit.....THAT'S A MISSION from SAN JO LOL :cheesy:
> *


shut up Jenn...you know you are riding with us......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 18 2005, 05:31 PM~4025528
> *Only a few hours  :biggrin:
> *


slow down there Dan.....it's NEXT week....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 19 2005, 08:26 AM~4029601
> *slow down there Dan.....it's NEXT week....
> *


Only a few hours to get there. I know when my birthday is. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 17 2005, 07:50 PM~4020303
> *:0
> *


CALEB called and said you told him someone in san diego wants to come to the NW and serve him, your a stupid fucking idiot you fuckin square, OG BIRD is gonna do a show out here you fucking retard your reading what two grown ass men a talking about and you go and gossip about shit you know nothing about, you fucking lil BITCH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

keep tellin the truth homie get a car


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

pm each other :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 19 2005, 09:22 AM~4030430
> *pm each other :angry:
> *


fuck this BITCH, OG RICH despensa


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RICH- AINT TRYIN TO START SHIT BUT IM GETTIN TIRED OF BEING CALLED A BITCH VIA THE NET


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 19 2005, 09:27 AM~4030481
> *RICH- AINT TRYIN TO START SHIT BUT IM GETTIN TIRED OF BEING CALLED A BITCH VIA THE NET
> *


YOU DONT EVEN LOOK ME IN THE FACE WHEN IM AROUND, BUT AS SOON AS YOUR AT HOME BEHIND YOUR COMPUTER YOU GET TOUGH, OK IM DONE TALKING TO YOU ILL SEE YOU SOON. BITCH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRING YOUR CAR!! HATER

I DONT LOOK AT YOU CAUSE I SIMPLY DONT CARE I LOOK AT PEOPLE I RESPECT

WE STILL HOPPIN IN CHEHALIS RIGHT? AINT TRYIN TO BE TOUGH JUST WANNA HOP U


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sooooooooooooo..Rich...any good restaurants near the car show????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REFUCHEES DOS


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 19 2005, 11:49 AM~4030627
> *REFUCHEES DOS
> *


REEFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 19 2005, 10:49 AM~4030627
> *REFUCHEES DOS
> *



still waiting for my dvd


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 19 2005, 10:46 AM~4030608
> *sooooooooooooo..Rich...any good restaurants near the car show????
> *


theres alot of sports bars around the convention center,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but ill probably hit the taco carts in tijuas :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 19 2005, 12:30 PM~4031009
> *theres alot of sports bars around the convention center,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but ill probably hit the taco carts in tijuas :biggrin:
> *


Im' with you then


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 19 2005, 09:55 AM~4030676
> *still waiting for my dvd
> *



HIT UP THE HOMEZRUS CREW- I GAVE THEM A BUNCH BRO :biggrin: 
I WILL TELLEM TO SAVE ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 19 2005, 12:35 PM~4031051
> *HIT UP THE HOMEZRUS CREW- I GAVE THEM A BUNCH BRO :biggrin:
> I WILL TELLEM TO SAVE ONE. :biggrin:
> *


loof for them or look for me...we're heading down there together


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U CANT MISS MY HOMIE DA BULL :biggrin: 
IM CHECKIN FLIGHT INFO RIGHT NOW FAMILY :biggrin:

KITA GOING TO BE THERE?


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 19 2005, 12:46 PM~4031164
> *:biggrin:
> *


takeslots of pics wont be making it over  maybe next year :biggrin:IM BEING TRANSFERD TO EUROPE FOR A FEW MONTHS SO TAKE LOTS OF PICS


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 19 2005, 11:33 AM~4031032
> *Im' with you then
> *



QUOTE(RICH @ Oct 19 2005, 12:30 PM) 
theres alot of sports bars around the convention center,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but ill probably hit the taco carts in tijuas 

Rich Said "Tijuas" :0 

I bet you have a stash of Chalino Sanchez music in your car.  

And make sure you buy your tacos at a good taco stand. I wouldn't want you guys to get sick before the car show :0 .


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 19 2005, 03:33 PM~4033055
> *QUOTE(RICH @ Oct 19 2005, 12:30 PM)
> theres alot of sports bars around the convention center,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but ill probably hit the taco carts in tijuas
> 
> ...


Recieved entries from Royal Fantasies(Riverside) El Camino from Klique ela, and Game Over


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 18 2005, 04:33 PM~4025538
> *represent homegirl :biggrin:
> *


Requesting my PTO day (following Monday) right now


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 19 2005, 08:26 AM~4029596
> *shut up Jenn...you know you are riding with us......
> *


Only if I AM the designated DRIVER!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 19 2005, 06:07 PM~4034115
> *Only if I AM the designated DRIVER!
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jul 26 2005, 10:15 AM~3481628
> *Damn It'd be nice to go back to Diego  :biggrin:
> *


RRRiiigghhtt,,,, Diego :biggrin: . . :biggrin: . .


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 19 2005, 06:00 PM~4034073
> *Requesting my PTO day (following Monday) right now
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

whats up homies :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

yo is that you plaquewerkz


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 19 2005, 09:09 PM~4035304
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Cross those fingers, LOL I need the Nov 14th off too, LOL......don't wanna push my luck....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 19 2005, 02:22 PM~4032033
> *U CANT MISS MY HOMIE DA BULL :biggrin:
> IM CHECKIN FLIGHT INFO RIGHT NOW FAMILY :biggrin:
> 
> ...


pickingup Kita on friday.....BBQing at my house..then heading out early saturday morning.....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 19 2005, 06:07 PM~4034115
> *Only if I AM the designated DRIVER!
> *


Oh hell no. :twak:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 20 2005, 09:05 AM~4037721
> *pickingup Kita on friday.....BBQing at my house..then heading out early saturday morning.....
> *


I might just head down there then.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 20 2005, 09:21 AM~4037816
> *Oh hell no.  :twak:
> *


LOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## UCE 63' impala (Oct 17, 2005)

i'll be there....FO SHO!! gotta represent the home town!! DAYGO!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE 63' impala_@Oct 20 2005, 11:55 AM~4038583
> *i'll be there....FO SHO!! gotta represent the home town!! DAYGO!!
> *


hell yeah......can't wait.......


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 20 2005, 10:56 AM~4038591
> *hell yeah......can't wait.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Yo is anybody gonna make a run into TJ ?? :

or is the party all set up in SD ?? Im coming a loooooooooooong way baby and Toro knows I party hard !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 20 2005, 12:01 PM~4039054
> *Yo is anybody gonna make a run into TJ ?? :0
> *


always,,,,,we gonna take smile to ride the donkey


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 20 2005, 12:08 PM~4039093
> *always,,,,,we gonna take smile to ride the donkey
> *



Shit how about a stop off at Adelitas  :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 20 2005, 12:01 PM~4039054
> *Yo is anybody gonna make a run into TJ ?? :
> 
> or is the party all set up in SD ?? Im coming a loooooooooooong way baby and Toro knows I party hard !!! :biggrin:
> *



Glad to see someone else from the bay is going :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 20 2005, 12:10 PM~4039107
> *Glad to see someone else from the bay is going :thumbsup:
> *


HEY what about the rest of us. Toro, HomyzRus, me and a few others.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 20 2005, 12:01 PM~4039054
> *Yo is anybody gonna make a run into TJ ?? :
> 
> or is the party all set up in SD ?? Im coming a loooooooooooong way baby and Toro knows I party hard !!! :biggrin:
> *


I think the party is setup in SD but you never know. :biggrin: 

Oh and my dad knows some people in case we have trouble getting back.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

It looks like the entire Bay Area is going to the show! :cheesy: 

It's going to be a great show folks! Even JEN is coming to the show. :biggrin: 

Pre-party at Chuey's resturant & cantina by the SD convention center.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2005, 12:48 PM~4039361
> *It looks like the entire Bay Area is going to the show!    :cheesy:
> 
> It's going to be a great show folks!  Even JEN is coming to the show.  :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 20 2005, 12:23 PM~4039194
> *I think the party is setup in SD but you never know.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and my dad knows some people in case we have trouble getting back.
> *


and we have chapters up and down the state....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 20 2005, 02:14 PM~4040058
> *:0
> *



COUNT US IN...

LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE IN THA HOUSE SO SHINE YOU RIDES.. CAUSE WE WILL FEATURE THE CARSHOW IN OUR VOL. 4.

LOOKIN FORWARD TO MEET YOU RICH :biggrin: 

Bro,


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Oct 20 2005, 02:36 PM~4040282
> *COUNT US IN...
> 
> LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE IN THA HOUSE SO SHINE YOU RIDES..  CAUSE WE WILL FEATURE THE CARSHOW IN OUR VOL. 4.
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Oct 20 2005, 02:36 PM~4040282
> *COUNT US IN...
> 
> LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE IN THA HOUSE SO SHINE YOU RIDES..  CAUSE WE WILL FEATURE THE CARSHOW IN OUR VOL. 4.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2005, 12:48 PM~4039361
> *It looks like the entire Bay Area is going to the show!    :cheesy:
> 
> It's going to be a great show folks!  Even JEN is coming to the show.  :biggrin:
> ...


Yo X man, this is ya homie that came down for the SD LRM show a couple month back and we had drinks an stuff, is the party gonna be at the same place ?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 20 2005, 03:45 PM~4040791
> *Yo X man, this is ya homie that came down for the SD LRM show a couple month back and we had drinks an stuff, is the party gonna be at the same place ?
> *



WHAT UP DOG! :cheesy: Great to hear from you. I still got pics from the last time you were here. hahahahah :biggrin: 

Yes, Yes! Same spot. Come down, have fun for a bit and jump in a Taxi to your favorite Tj place! :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAN VEGAS WAS TIGHT.... STILL THINKIN BOUT IT!! CANT WAIT 2 REUNITE WITH MY FELLOW REFUCHEEZ  MAN- LOOKIN BACK @ THE PICTURE IM A GOOD LOOKIN MUTHA FUKKA ITS THEM OTHER DUDES IM NOT SO SURE ABOUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 20 2005, 06:26 PM~4041818
> *MAN VEGAS WAS TIGHT.... STILL THINKIN BOUT IT!! CANT WAIT 2 REUNITE WITH MY FELLOW REFUCHEEZ    MAN- LOOKIN BACK @ THE PICTURE IM A GOOD LOOKIN MUTHA FUKKA ITS THEM OTHER DUDES  IM NOT SO SURE ABOUT!! :biggrin:
> *


All i see in the pic is a cloud of smoke LOL


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2005, 05:04 PM~4041251
> *WHAT UP DOG!  :cheesy: Great to hear from you.  I still got pics from the last time you were here.  hahahahah  :biggrin:
> 
> Yes, Yes!  Same spot.  Come down, have fun for a bit and jump in a Taxi to your favorite Tj place!    :0
> *


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 20 2005, 06:26 PM~4041818
> *MAN VEGAS WAS TIGHT.... STILL THINKIN BOUT IT!! CANT WAIT 2 REUNITE WITH MY FELLOW REFUCHEEZ    MAN- LOOKIN BACK @ THE PICTURE IM A GOOD LOOKIN MUTHA FUKKA ITS THEM OTHER DUDES  IM NOT SO SURE ABOUT!! :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY WATCHOUT WITH THAT....ONELOVE USO RYAN!


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 20 2005, 06:26 PM~4041818
> *MAN VEGAS WAS TIGHT.... STILL THINKIN BOUT IT!! CANT WAIT 2 REUNITE WITH MY FELLOW REFUCHEEZ    MAN- LOOKIN BACK @ THE PICTURE IM A GOOD LOOKIN MUTHA FUKKA ITS THEM OTHER DUDES  IM NOT SO SURE ABOUT!! :biggrin:
> *




hahahaahah, you are funny, yeah you are but you are only that good lookin cause of your TAN/BURN :biggrin: 


refuchee regroup at the san diego supershow!!!!!!!!!


Serj
Refuchee #4


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Oct 21 2005, 07:31 AM~4044466
> *hahahaahah,  you are funny,  yeah you are but you are only that good lookin cause of your TAN/BURN  :biggrin:
> refuchee regroup at the san diego supershow!!!!!!!!!
> Serj
> ...


HUH!!!! GOOD MORNING USO


KITA
REFUCHEE IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 20 2005, 03:39 PM~4040317
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Rich...we're gonna have to take a better pic.....maybe with some accessorries


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAD LOVE 2 THEM POUTY FACES- ESPECIALLY BIG DADDY KITA

NO COLOR LINES HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 21 2005, 08:03 AM~4044631
> *Hey Rich...we're gonna have to take a better pic.....maybe with some accessorries
> *


man,you keep saying that,,,,,,,,lets do it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 20 2005, 10:32 PM~4043480
> *All i see in the pic is a cloud of smoke LOL
> *



LETS GO DOWN BIG T, I STILL OWE U DINNER :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 21 2005, 12:59 PM~4046582
> *TTT
> *


Still plenty of room left at the convention center even though Pre Reg deadline past


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 21 2005, 02:25 PM~4047270
> *Still plenty of room left at the convention center even though Pre Reg deadline past
> *



Jess, feel like trailering?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 21 2005, 03:39 PM~4047722
> *Jess, feel like trailering?
> *


If Jerry from Antioch goes maybe I can talk him into doing it.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: he will be there in full display :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 21 2005, 04:23 PM~4048029
> *:cheesy: he will be there in full display :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its going to be interesting Big Rich. Both this one and the one from Utah have contacted me for 20x20 spaces and Electricity. Competition at its best


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 21 2005, 03:34 PM~4048078
> *Its going to be interesting Big Rich.    Both this one and the one from Utah have contacted me for 20x20 spaces and Electricity.    Competition at its best
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

yes good competition


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 21 2005, 03:39 PM~4047722
> *Jess, feel like trailering?
> *




:0 Come on Jess trailer the car. I need some of my Bay Area Familia to show their FIRME rides down in SD.  Gente in the Bay Area cruise in the rain, damm they cruise all the time. :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 21 2005, 06:00 PM~4048506
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 22 2005, 12:29 AM~4049844
> *:biggrin:
> *


where is the hop going to be :dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Oct 22 2005, 09:49 AM~4050670
> *where is the hop going to be :dunno:
> *


:twak:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Oct 22 2005, 08:49 AM~4050670
> *where is the hop going to be :dunno:
> *


Thanks to you we cant have a hop anymore


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 22 2005, 10:06 PM~4053495
> *Thanks to you we cant have a hop anymore
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

is there a hop on sat night or day let know i wont to go out there to hop people let know no later...................................... :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

So do anyone from the Bay area have the name and numbers needed for the people from so cal? So that we can all hook up, and have a badd ass time while we are down there?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

get there saturday and go visit TJ Sat NIght


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 23 2005, 05:40 PM~4056817
> *get there saturday and go visit TJ Sat NIght
> *


Yeah I will actually be there (so cal) friday morning, and can get away to SD sat night for the run to TJ but I also thought we was gonna party with the X man at some club. SO which do we do first?? The club or TJ?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 23 2005, 06:50 PM~4056890
> *Yeah I will actually be there (so cal) friday morning, and can get away to SD sat night for the run to TJ but I also thought we was gonna party with the X man at some club. SO which do we do first?? The club or TJ?
> *


TJ PARTIES TILL THE SUN COMES UP. HIT SD 1ST


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 21 2005, 05:16 PM~4048283
> *:0  Come on Jess trailer the car.  I need some of my Bay Area Familia to show their FIRME rides down in SD.    Gente in the Bay Area cruise in the rain, damm they cruise all the time.    :cheesy:
> *


Damn straight :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 23 2005, 10:21 PM~4058745
> *Damn straight :thumbsup:
> *



Still plenty of space available. Already have two exhibit halls filled and are ordering the third one in the morning due to the # of cars registered. We will be able to hold around 450 cars


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 23 2005, 10:35 PM~4058805
> *Still plenty of space available.    Already have two exhibit halls filled and are ordering the third one in the morning due to the # of cars registered.  We will be able to hold around 450 cars
> *



You know how many are registered now?


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 23 2005, 10:35 PM~4058805
> *Still plenty of space available.    Already have two exhibit halls filled and are ordering the third one in the morning due to the # of cars registered.  We will be able to hold around 450 cars
> *


bird weres the hop at on sat. let me know.,


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Oct 23 2005, 10:41 PM~4058832
> *bird weres the hop at on sat. let me know.,
> *


*NO HOP*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 23 2005, 10:37 PM~4058817
> *You know how many are registered now?
> *


225


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 23 2005, 11:10 PM~4058992
> *NO HOP
> *


china sead there on on sat out there thats y i ask


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Oct 23 2005, 11:23 PM~4059068
> *china sead there on on sat out there thats y i ask
> *


WELL DONT YOU ,UNDERSTAND,,,,,,NO HOP


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 24 2005, 12:33 AM~4059133
> *WELL DONT YOU ,UNDERSTAND,,,,,,NO HOP
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

IHop


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Oct 24 2005, 12:44 AM~4059186
> *IHop
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 24 2005, 12:33 AM~4059133
> *WELL DONT YOU ,UNDERSTAND,,,,,,NO HOP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 23 2005, 11:33 PM~4059133
> *WELL DONT YOU ,UNDERSTAND,,,,,,NO HOP
> *


no i dont fat boy


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 23 2005, 10:37 PM~4058817
> *You know how many are registered now?
> *


Still thinking about it aren't you. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 24 2005, 07:35 AM~4060136
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


smiley ,i tell you this fool is dum,but hes my boy


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by jojo_@Oct 24 2005, 08:23 AM~4060253
> *no i dont fat boy
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 24 2005, 02:11 PM~4062137
> *Still thinking about it aren't you.  :biggrin:
> *



yupyup


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 24 2005, 04:25 PM~4063054
> *:biggrin:
> *


Third exhibit hall was purchased today so space is not a problem. Rumors floatin around that we filled up already are not true.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 24 2005, 04:32 PM~4063100
> *Third exhibit hall was purchased today so space is not a problem.  Rumors floatin around that we filled up already are not true.
> *



MORE ROOM.....For my Bay Area Familia. Come on down! :wave: 

Bird where is the hop at? Rich is pumping up a hop. QUOTE(RICH @ Oct 24 2005, 12:33 AM) 
WELL DONT YOU ,UNDERSTAND,,,,,,NO HOP!!! 
:roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 24 2005, 04:44 PM~4063154
> *MORE ROOM.....For my Bay Area Familia.  Come on down! :wave:
> 
> Bird where is the hop at?  Rich is pumping up a hop.  QUOTE(RICH @ Oct 24 2005, 12:33 AM)
> ...



No thats Richs little bro pumping up a hop. No hop at the show but I heard plenty of action for after the show.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

all the action will be in tj :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 24 2005, 05:55 PM~4063207
> *No thats Richs little bro pumping up a hop.  No hop at the show but I heard plenty of action for after the show.
> *


OR BEFORE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 24 2005, 04:58 PM~4063220
> *OR BEFORE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WILL HIGHLAND BE CRACKIN AFTERWARDS OR WILL IT BE FULL OF PIGS LIKE ALWAYS? :angry:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

full of pigs :thumbsdown:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

FIGURES. FUCK EM! :angry:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

You never know. NCPD may actually have to take care of real police work and too busy to close Highland.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 24 2005, 09:36 PM~4064438
> *You never know. NCPD may actually have be taking care of real police work and too busy to close Highland.
> *


THATS WUT HAPPENED A COUPLE YEARS AGO AFTER THE LRM SHOW. THERE WAS A BIG SHOOTING BOUT 6 BLOCKS WEST OF HIGHLAND AND THERE WAS NO COPS AROUND TO BUST BALLS. SHIT WAS CRACKIN TILL LIKE MIDNITE!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt for OG BIRD


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 24 2005, 04:58 PM~4063220
> *OR BEFORE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 25 2005, 12:56 PM~4068434
> *:cheesy:
> *



FYI- ANYONE FROM OUT OF TOWN WE WILL HONOR A REGISTRATION AT 30$ AT THE DOOR. AND THERE IS STILL PLENTY OF ROOM. RUMORS ARE STILL FLOATIN AROUND THAT WE ARE FULL BUT WE ARE NOT. THIS WILL BE A SHOW NOT TO MISS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT 2 SEE BIG SCOTTYS G RIDE :thumbsdown:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

few more days...see you guys saturday morning


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 25 2005, 03:13 PM~4068868
> *FYI-    ANYONE FROM OUT OF TOWN WE WILL HONOR A REGISTRATION AT 30$ AT THE DOOR.        AND THERE IS STILL PLENTY OF ROOM.  RUMORS ARE STILL FLOATIN AROUND THAT WE ARE FULL BUT WE ARE NOT.  THIS WILL BE A SHOW NOT TO MISS
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 25 2005, 01:21 PM~4068903
> *CANT WAIT 2 SEE BIG SCOTTYS G RIDE :thumbsdown:
> *


now thats funny as fuck!, broke ass scotty
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 25 2005, 02:22 PM~4068911
> *few more days...see you guys saturday morning
> *


What time are we leaving your place?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 25 2005, 04:04 PM~4069238
> *What time are we leaving your place?
> *


the earlier the better....don't want to waste the daylight on just driving.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wife tells me she has a hair appt on saturday at 11 i was like WTF you better cancel that shit i wanna leave sat morning by 9 to get my room and get ready for TJ WOO HOO I love shows in SD


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Also I spoke with Spanky from Utah hes leaving Friday so his cadi will be there for sure


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 the green 2 door big body will also be there :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2005, 03:50 PM~4069519
> *Also I spoke with Spanky from Utah hes leaving Friday so his cadi will be there for sure
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you guys going anywhere special Sat night?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2005, 05:04 PM~4069999
> *you guys going anywhere special Sat night?
> *



Pre party Sat night at chuys. Anyone from out of town hit me up on Saturday during move in and I should have some free passes. Go to the pre party first and then down south to see the donkeys with smiley


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 25 2005, 05:07 PM~4070022
> *Pre party Sat night at chuys.  Anyone from out of town hit me up on Saturday during move in and I should have some free passes.    Go to the pre party first and then down south to see the donkeys with smiley
> *


smiley wants the camel show,he aint fucking around


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 25 2005, 05:28 PM~4070174
> *smiley wants the camel show,he aint fucking around
> *


Maybe we can get a camel and paint stripes on it to look like one of the fake zebras on Revolution


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 25 2005, 05:30 PM~4070189
> *Maybe we can get a camel and paint stripes on it to look like one of the fake zebras on Revolution
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 25 2005, 03:56 PM~4069564
> *:0 the green 2 door big body will also be there :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 24 2005, 08:23 PM~4064316
> *WILL HIGHLAND BE CRACKIN AFTERWARDS OR WILL IT BE FULL OF PIGS LIKE ALWAYS?   :angry:
> *



Chicano Park is right down the street.
last year we kicked it for a couple of hours
after the show...no problems.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 25 2005, 07:55 PM~4070705
> *Chicano Park is right down the street.
> last year we kicked it for a couple of hours
> after the show...no problems.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 25 2005, 05:02 PM~4069980
> *:biggrin:
> *



Just a late thought...if I leave Fri nite, you will make sure that I get a spot right...it's 8 hr drive from Stockton :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 25 2005, 08:43 PM~4071509
> *Just a late thought...if I leave Fri nite, you will make sure that I get a spot right...it's 8 hr drive from Stockton :dunno:
> *


We will accomadate you as best as possible. Have one of the UCE San Diego members remind us if your running late. You should be in San Diego early if your leaving Friday Night.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 25 2005, 08:49 PM~4071553
> *We will accomadate you as best as possible.  Have one of the UCE San Diego members remind us if your running late.    You should be in San Diego early if your leaving Friday Night.
> *



good lookin out...if I go, I will be there in time to line up on their schedule!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

OUR TOPIC JUST HIT 600 POSTS BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 25 2005, 08:53 PM~4071580
> *OUR TOPIC JUST HIT 600 POSTS BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 it's cuz I was lookin at ur avatar! :around:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 25 2005, 09:56 PM~4071598
> *it's cuz I was lookin at ur avatar! :around:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 25 2005, 10:23 PM~4072240
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 25 2005, 06:07 PM~4070022
> *Pre party Sat night at chuys.  Anyone from out of town hit me up on Saturday during move in and I should have some free passes.    Go to the pre party first and then down south to see the donkeys with smiley
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 26 2005, 08:23 AM~4073802
> *:biggrin:
> *


so who has the first round???


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 25 2005, 08:53 PM~4071576
> *good lookin out...if I go, I will be there in time to line up on their schedule!
> *


Hey Rob, who else is going with you?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 26 2005, 09:49 AM~4074213
> *Hey Rob, who else is going with you?
> *


let's get that list together of who is going and when we are setting out to SD


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 26 2005, 08:56 AM~4074254
> *let's get that list together of who is going and when we are setting out to SD
> *


Looks like Rob might be leaving Friday night to get there in time for roll in.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 26 2005, 10:04 AM~4074293
> *Looks like Rob might be leaving Friday night to get there in time for roll in.
> *


hmmmmmmmm....Kita wanted to go to Ray Ray's brother's football game on friday.....we could leave suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper early on saturday like at 3 or 4 am......up to you guys


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 26 2005, 09:05 AM~4074305
> *hmmmmmmmm....Kita wanted to go to Ray Ray's brother's football game on friday.....we could leave suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper early on saturday like at 3 or 4 am......up to you guys
> *


I thought we were leaving that early anyways. If we leave at three we should get there around 10-11. We need to find out what time he is leaving maybe it's late enough that you can still go to the game.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 26 2005, 10:10 AM~4074333
> *I thought we were leaving that early anyways. If we leave at three we should get there around 10-11. We need to find out what time he is leaving maybe it's late enough that you can still go to the game.
> *


game is usually over by 10pm.....so it's all good.....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 26 2005, 09:28 AM~4074419
> *game is usually over by 10pm.....so it's all good.....
> *


It's up to you. We have to make sure it's cool with everyone else though.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 26 2005, 10:33 AM~4074452
> *It's up to you. We have to make sure it's cool with everyone else though.
> *


I don't wanna sleep in the car and don't want to pay extra for just a few hours in a room.........so let's just plan on getting there to get right into the line up


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 26 2005, 09:38 AM~4074482
> *I don't wanna sleep in the car and don't want to pay extra for just a few hours in a room.........so let's just plan on getting there to get right into the line up
> *


Works for me. Just give me an exact time and I'll be there.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Jess and Danny...I don't know if I am going, right now it is still up in the air. I would want to go Friday evening, but right now it looks like rain. I also don't want to leave that late, but if I don't have anyone else going with me, I won't have a choice, I can sleep while you guys go tot he game. But anyways, I am trying to find out who is going from down south and get with them also, I want to get there in time to move in with Daygo so that Bird doesn't have to make any special arrangements for me. As long as I got a spot when I get there, I am cool, but I wanna move in with the rest of the familia.
Robert


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

plus, before then, I gotta put a new water pump in my dually! :angry:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> :u
> 
> For more info click on our website to hear our commercials being played on SD radio stations
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> > :u
> >
> > For more info click on our website to hear our commercials being played on SD radio stations
> > My Webpage
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 26 2005, 06:02 PM~4078033
> *:biggrin:
> *



Just a reminder and clarification: This is not a Majestics show.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

the radio promo sounds really good


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 26 2005, 02:21 PM~4076423
> *:uh:
> *


hey rich where is my plane ticket


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:SUNDAYS FORECAST


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 26 2005, 06:02 PM~4078033
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 25 2005, 05:07 PM~4070022
> *Pre party Sat night at chuys.  Anyone from out of town hit me up on Saturday during move in and I should have some free passes.    Go to the pre party first and then down south to see the donkeys with smiley
> *


Yo Bird be sure to give big Jess " El Toro" an extra pass for me bro. :biggrin: I will be down in riverside friday morning but I wont be able to get away to SD until saturday evening/night.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 26 2005, 08:56 AM~4074254
> *let's get that list together of who is going and when we are setting out to SD
> *


Yo Jess I am actually going down there thursday night and will be in riverside. I wont be able to hook up with you guys until saturday evening before we go hit up the club and TJ and then I will be going to the show sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 27 2005, 08:46 AM~4081096
> *Yo Bird be sure to give big Jess " El Toro"  an extra pass for me bro. :biggrin:  I will be down in riverside friday morning but I wont be able to get away to SD until saturday evening/night.
> *


I'm not going............................................................














just kidding


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 26 2005, 07:57 PM~4078778
> *hey rich where is my plane ticket
> *


hey rich were my greyhound firstclass bus ticket.....i know they serve drink in firstclass...right


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 27 2005, 09:02 AM~4081513
> *I'm not going............................................................
> just kidding
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :buttkick: 












j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 27 2005, 10:30 AM~4081743
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


nah man..I'll be there...a little strapped for cash...won't be able to do my booth..but will still be covering it for Street Customs......sooooooooooo make sure the rides are waxed and the ladies are smiling.....


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> *2 Members: Top_Dog_Calistyle, UFAMEA
> *


Kita I see ya peeping .. yeah get ready old boy you might have to help drag my ass out the gutter and back into the US :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 27 2005, 11:43 AM~4082294
> *Kita I see ya peeping .. yeah get ready old boy you might have to help drag my ass out the gutter and back into the US  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


don't worry...big Ray Ray is going with us too......so we'll throw you over his back...damn it..what if BOTH you fuckers pass out??????





we'll have to get a station wagon taxi....hehehehe


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 27 2005, 10:44 AM~4082301
> *don't worry...big Ray Ray is going with us too......so we'll throw you over his back...damn it..what if BOTH you fuckers pass out??????
> we'll have to get a station wagon taxi....hehehehe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


fuck i wonder if any of the so cali homies are gonna make that run across the border with us .... i know one thing, somebody gonna be hurting causee im coming down there to drink all them fools under the table !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 27 2005, 10:47 AM~4082321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fuck i wonder if any of the so cali homies are gonna make that run across the border with us .... i know one thing, somebody gonna be hurting causee im coming down there to drink all them fools under the table !!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 27 2005, 12:12 PM~4082550
> *:0
> *


damnnnnn a challenge????? hehehe


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 26 2005, 07:57 PM~4078778
> *hey rich where is my plane ticket
> *


sorry this aint my show :uh:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 27 2005, 07:49 AM~4081106
> *Yo Jess I am actually going down there thursday night and will be in riverside. I wont be able to hook up with you guys until saturday evening before we go hit up the club and TJ and then I will be going to the show sunday :biggrin:
> *



Top Dog, the last time you went to TJ the night before you got to the super show at the END!! :biggrin: I'm walking out and he's walking in!! :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 27 2005, 11:32 AM~4082708
> *sorry this aint my show :uh:
> *



HEY RICH! :wave:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 27 2005, 11:33 AM~4082714
> *Top Dog, the last time you went to TJ the night before you got to the super show at the END!!   :biggrin:   I'm walking out and he's walking in!!    :0
> *


Fuck i got to my boys house in Vista at like 6 am the fucking sun was coming up ... i had to crash for a bit before going to the show, my ass was whooped !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:

Oh and by the way see if you can find these two, I was all set up to leave with them and go continue the party or go with the boys to TJ, ... i went to TJ :biggrin: :biggrin: 

If I see we will see whats up next go round. Man I had a killer pic of me talking to these to and one of the guys in the bar in the background straight mean muggin me cause I was pulling the girls :biggrin: :biggrin: 

these pics are off my camera phone


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 27 2005, 11:56 AM~4082888
> *Fuck i got to my boys house in Vista at like 6 am the fucking sun was coming up ... i had to crash for a bit before going to the show, my ass was whooped !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THE BIG "A" will do that to you!!! :biggrin: Bird knows about that. You go with that homie you get VIP treatment. ........that's what I heard, I've never been there.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 27 2005, 12:01 PM~4082914
> *THE BIG "A" will do that to you!!!   :biggrin:   Bird knows about that.  You go with that homie you get VIP treatment.   ........that's what I heard, I've never been there.
> *


_
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:_


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 27 2005, 12:56 PM~4082888
> *Fuck i got to my boys house in Vista at like 6 am the fucking sun was coming up ... i had to crash for a bit before going to the show, my ass was whooped !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and by the way see if you can find these two, I was all set up to leave with them and go continue the party or go with the boys to TJ, ... i went to TJ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


hehehehe..the chic onthe right has my vote....you know what I look for huh top dogg


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 27 2005, 11:15 AM~4082569
> *damnnnnn a challenge????? hehehe
> *


I'm not even going to open my mouth on this one.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 27 2005, 01:11 PM~4082982
> *I'm not even going to open my mouth on this one.
> *


oh...and we can't forget the birthday boy over here..........talk about not making the show til the end....Dan.....you gonna have biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig headache


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 27 2005, 12:24 PM~4083053
> *oh...and we can't forget the birthday boy over here..........talk about not making the show til the end....Dan.....you gonna have  biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig headache
> *


As long as I make it to the trophies that's all that matters. I'll look at your pics to see what cars were there. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOWRIDER SCENE DVDS!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 27 2005, 01:32 PM~4083101
> *As long as I make it to the trophies that's all that matters. I'll look at your pics to see what cars were there.  :biggrin:
> *


my pics....dude...you'll be asleep...but we'll have 8 hours on the trip back home you can check em out then...heheheheh


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 27 2005, 11:01 AM~4082914
> *THE BIG "A" will do that to you!!!  :biggrin:  Bird knows about that.  You go with that homie you get VIP treatment.  ........that's what I heard, I've never been there.
> *


i smell bullshit


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> * xavierthexman @ Oct 27 2005, 12:01 PM)  THE BIG "A" will do that to you!!!  Bird knows about that. You go with that homie you get VIP treatment. ........that's what I heard, I've never been there.
> *






> _Originally posted by alex75_@Oct 27 2005, 02:03 PM~4083628
> *i smell bullshit
> *



Funny I was thinking about just how funky this post was smelling too :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 27 2005, 07:46 AM~4081096
> *Yo Bird be sure to give big Jess " El Toro"  an extra pass for me bro. :biggrin:  I will be down in riverside friday morning but I wont be able to get away to SD until saturday evening/night.
> *


Alright, Have Toro remind me!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 27 2005, 12:01 PM~4082914
> *THE BIG "A" will do that to you!!!  :biggrin:  Bird knows about that.  You go with that homie you get VIP treatment.  ........that's what I heard, I've never been there.
> *


 You know it, I'm taking Smiley and Rich to see the Donkeys on Friday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hit us up if ur in town friday night


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you got a spot where you guys r staying?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2005, 04:04 PM~4084333
> *you got a spot where you guys r staying?
> *


I have no freaking clue where im staying while in SD :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe in somebody's front seat :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

www.motel6.com


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 27 2005, 11:32 AM~4082708
> *sorry this aint my show :uh:
> *


focker you said you got me :uh: but thats cool i see how it is and kita you crazy and whats up with motel 6 all the time


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

its cheaper


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2005, 12:33 PM~4083107
> *LOWRIDER SCENE DVDS!!
> *


IN THA HOUSE, WHAT UP RYAN, 

WE WILL BE RECORDIN THE SHOW SO MAKE SURE YOUR RIDES ARE CLEAN AND THE WHEELS ARE SHINNIN!!!!!!!


Serj


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 27 2005, 04:34 PM~4084543
> *its cheaper
> *


whatever baller


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2005, 05:04 PM~4084333
> *you got a spot where you guys r staying?
> *


Wyndham Suites. I BELIEVE ITS RITE NEXT TO THE CONV CTR.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 27 2005, 03:41 PM~4084198
> *You know it,  I'm taking Smiley and Rich to see the Donkeys on Friday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hit us up if ur in town friday night
> *



Dont forget move in is on Sat Oct 29 from 9-5. 1/4 tank of gas or less. Still plenty of room available at the convention center. The show is not sold out


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 27 2005, 05:53 PM~4085159
> *Dont forget move in is on Sat Oct 29 from 9-5.  1/4 tank of gas or less.  Still plenty of room available at the convention center.    The show is not sold out
> *



what's the car count so far bird?


this show is gonna be FIRME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 27 2005, 07:32 PM~4085423
> *what's the car count so far bird?
> this show is gonna be FIRME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 27 2005, 04:34 PM~4084543
> *its cheaper
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 PM~3478625
> *[attachmentid=310556]
> San Diego's Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2005, 05:04 PM~4084333
> *you got a spot where you guys r staying?
> *


the motel 6 in chula vista
745 "E" Street
Chula Vista, CA


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 27 2005, 04:40 PM~4084187
> *Alright,  Have Toro remind me!!!!!
> *


I'll see you tomorrow morning.....so remind ME to remind YOU...heheheh


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 28 2005, 08:35 AM~4087411
> *I'll see you tomorrow morning.....so remind ME to remind YOU...heheheh
> *



Cool, Thanks for the support Toro


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2005, 09:38 AM~4087419
> *Cool,  Thanks for the support Toro
> *


just don't forget to remind me about....ummm.....ummm......what was it????


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AAWWW SHHHIIITTT!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Oct 28 2005, 12:29 PM~4088943
> *:0
> *


Thanks to Uptown Limosine, and fernando for assisting with transporting the trophys this morning


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 PM~3478625
> *[attachmentid=310556]
> San Diego's Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> ...


Once again the show is not sold out. We are gettin calls asking if we are sold out and we arent. We have 180,000 square feet. We have plenty of room with the hall we purchased this week 619-829-9097 for more info


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

DAMM! It's going to be a GREAT SHOW! :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 28 2005, 02:31 PM~4090224
> *DAMM!  It's going to be a GREAT SHOW!    :0
> *


you never lie!!!! this show is going to be off the hook!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 28 2005, 08:35 AM~4087408
> *the motel 6 in chula vista
> 745 "E" Street
> Chula Vista, CA
> *


how far is that from the show and TJ?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2005, 01:36 PM~4089490
> *Once again the show is not sold out.  We are gettin calls asking if we are sold out and we arent.    We have 180,000 square feet.  We have plenty of room with the hall we purchased this week 619-829-9097 for more info
> *


So do you still have room?....... :biggrin: 

Just fucking with you bro. We'll see all of you tomorrow I'll be with Toro.

Daniel


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

still no plane ticket


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2005, 03:53 PM~4090361
> *how far is that from the show and TJ?
> *



Right in the middle!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ViejitoS *S*D* will be in the House for this one


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 28 2005, 05:47 PM~4090923
> *ViejitoS *S*D* will be in the House for this one
> *


Well come on out to the pre carshow party homie !!!! lets hook up man, im in Riverside right now and will be in SD tomorrow evening :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i'll be posting pics of the move in tomarrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 28 2005, 08:32 PM~4091470
> *Well come on out to the pre carshow party homie !!!! lets hook up man, im in Riverside right now and will be in SD tomorrow evening :biggrin:
> *



I was in Riverside last weekend,, 2 weeks in a row too much...  .......I wish i would of went this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 28 2005, 09:01 PM~4091623
> *i'll be posting pics of the move in tomarrow :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 28 2005, 08:08 PM~4091650
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Alot of the big clubs are showing deep. Viejitos, Oldies, Klique, Amigos, Groupe, Majestics


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 28 2005, 08:13 PM~4091671
> *Alot of the big clubs are showing deep.    Viejitos,  Oldies,    Klique,    Amigos,    Groupe,  Majestics
> *


And a couple of small ones like UCE :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 28 2005, 08:42 PM~4091815
> *And a couple of small ones like UCE  :biggrin:
> *


UCE has a few also, but the clubs I mentioned are all 15 plus-------Deep


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

its move in day


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 03:12 AM~4093518
> *its move in day
> *



U guys must be coming down, ur up before the promoter


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 29 2005, 05:59 AM~4093736
> *U guys must be coming down,    ur up before the promoter
> *



If your from out of town and still interested in coming down and need info call 619-829-9097 for info


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 29 2005, 05:59 AM~4093736
> *U guys must be coming down,    ur up before the promoter
> *


Just talked to El Toro 2, they are coming thru the Grapevine as I type :biggrin: Iheard that there was a shitload of cattle running thru the grapevine at the same time ..... something about Kita and Ray ray being passed out sleep :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HELLA YA- IM NOT THERE BUT MY HEART IS RAY RAY IS THE MAN


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## truckshc (Feb 8, 2005)

whats up w/ this show. any minitrucks or fullsive trucks gonna be there.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

it's on .............
if anyone wants to come by and 
say what's up, i'm near one of the 
beer gardens :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

this show is almost twice as big as last years :biggrin: 
if you're within driving distance it's a must :thumbsup: 



big props to bird...... :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

check it out..............
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry4097492


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

damn bro u on top of it--- thank you chevyjohn!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i hope somebody took some pictures.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Great SHOW BIRD! La Chingaste! Nothing but positive praises from the lowriders I spoke with. 

Hooked up with a lot of LIL members too: Toro 2, DVS, Kita, Ray Ray, Top Dog, Big Nick, and more vatos then I can remember. It was great meeting you and thanks for representing lowriding to the fullest. So many positive vibes from you guys. :thumbsup: 

Catch you at the next show. POST THE PICS!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 31 2005, 09:45 AM~4106067
> *Great SHOW BIRD!  La Chingaste!  Nothing but positive praises from the lowriders I spoke with.
> 
> Hooked up with a lot of LIL members too: Toro 2, DVS, Kita, Ray Ray, Top Dog, Big Nick, and more vatos then I can remember.  It was great meeting you and thanks for representing lowriding to the fullest.  So many positive vibes from you guys.  :thumbsup:
> ...


You forgot about me :biggrin: 
it was nice meeting you homie
it was a great show :biggrin:


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

the show was good , there was alot of tight cars there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA4YA_@Oct 31 2005, 11:24 AM~4106546
> *the show was good ,  there was alot of tight cars there
> *



Xavier, Thanks for all the support you give not only to myself but to all the lowrider community.



Thanks too all who attended and supported. The cars that were there are the ones who made the show a success


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

GREAT SHOW BIRD,AND BEAUTIFUL TROPHIES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GREAT JOB :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 31 2005, 12:48 PM~4106764
> *GREAT SHOW BIRD,AND BEAUTIFUL TROPHIES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GREAT JOB :cheesy:
> *


yes great show cant wait till next year :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 31 2005, 09:49 AM~4106080
> *You forgot about me  :biggrin:
> it was nice meeting you homie
> it was a great show  :biggrin:
> *



Sorry about that. It was great meeting you and your familia. See ya next year!


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 31 2005, 11:48 AM~4106758
> *Xavier,    Thanks for all the support you give not only to myself but to all the lowrider community.
> Thanks too all who attended and supported.    The cars that were there are the ones who made the show a success
> *


What About me. I drove from San Fernando and waited for 2 1/2 hours in line and didn't get in.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 31 2005, 11:48 AM~4106764
> *GREAT SHOW BIRD,AND BEAUTIFUL TROPHIES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GREAT JOB :cheesy:
> *



Thanks Big Rich and to team layitlow for the support. I dont think people realize how great this website can be. Next show we will be contacting you and thanks for the support


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truckshc_@Oct 29 2005, 05:03 PM~4096154
> *whats up w/ this show. any minitrucks or fullsive trucks gonna be there.
> 
> 
> ...



WRONG SITE ESE :twak:


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

Show was tight! Came down from NY! Will post some pics later


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 31 2005, 09:45 AM~4106067
> *Great SHOW BIRD!  La Chingaste!  Nothing but positive praises from the lowriders I spoke with.
> 
> Hooked up with a lot of LIL members too: Toro 2, DVS, Kita, Ray Ray, Top Dog, Big Nick, and more vatos then I can remember.  It was great meeting you and thanks for representing lowriding to the fullest.  So many positive vibes from you guys.  :thumbsup:
> ...


Hey Xavier it was cool finally meeting you. Saturday night was fun and thanks for the shot. Car looked really good too.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 29 2005, 10:03 PM~4097397
> *it's on .............
> if anyone wants to come by and
> say what's up, i'm near one of the
> ...


Hey bro not sure if you remember me. I was the big guy with Toro. It was good meeting you. You're cool people. :thumbsup:


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

HERE'S SOME MORE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 1 2005, 10:06 AM~4113309
> *Hey bro not sure if you remember me. I was the big guy with Toro. It was good meeting you. You're cool people.  :thumbsup:
> *



it was good meeting you too bro,
like i told Toro, you guys should
come down to the chicano park show :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

check it out...........
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=215049


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

hop pics??????


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 29 2005, 10:36 PM~4097495
> *check it out..............
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry4097492
> *



more pics added.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 1 2005, 08:37 PM~4117764
> *it was good meeting you too bro,
> like i told Toro, you guys should
> come down to the chicano park show :thumbsup:
> *


Might not be able to make that one but I know we'll definately go down for another show.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 1 2005, 07:47 PM~4117874
> *hop pics??????
> *


no hop


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=215560&st=0


my pics from the show...well just a few of em.....


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 1 2005, 08:39 PM~4117785
> *check it out...........
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=215049
> *




ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

MY PICS WILL BE UP TOMORROW. SORRY FOR THE LAG. BUSY WEEK.


----------



## truckshc (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 31 2005, 01:06 PM~4107440
> *WRONG SITE ESE  :twak:
> *



lol. its all good. i'm into lowriders...i grew up in SD, how can i not. i was just wonderin if there were gonna anybody else cruisen, thats all. the show was tight.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

this weekend........




Come out on Sunday November 6, 2005 and help some well deserved kids get some money to keep their football team well equipped. These boys are staying out of trouble and doing good at school. Don't you think they deserve our help? 

If there's anyone interested in helping the kids out there with something positive please read on...The Lowrider Community of San Diego would like to extend an invitation to a local fundraiser car show for Chula Vista High School Football Team...Sunday, November 6,2005...10:00-4:00...parking lot located at 4th Ave. and K Street...Best of show trophies will be awarded...$10.00 to show, $5.00 for spectators...under 10 years free...All proceeds will go to help the boys raise money to get equipment for their team.
The boys will be doing a little BBQ, and all proceeds will go to the famous CVHS football team. Rain date will be November 13, 2005...So come on Down...Hope to see you all there representing...Move in 7:00 AM.....anyone interested please contact Mayra Nunez @ 619-778-1227...Thank You in advance for your help....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 3 2005, 02:08 AM~4126538
> *MY PICS WILL BE UP TOMORROW. SORRY FOR THE LAG. BUSY WEEK.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=215848


----------

